# Crankshaft Position Sensor location, 2.0 tsi?



## vwcc1024 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi can anyone help me locate the crankshaft position sensor on my 2012 CC 2.0 tsi, thanks.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Side of the block facing forward, toward the radiator, near where the block and transmission meet.

See page 3 of "Self-Study Program 824803 The Volkswagen 2.0 Liter Chain-Driven TSI Engine", there is a picture of the block, and you can see the mounting hole for the sensor.


----------



## Jwillebr (Feb 1, 2021)

vwcc1024 said:


> Hi can anyone help me locate the crankshaft position sensor on my 2012 CC 2.0 tsi, thanks.


I’m having issues locating mine as well. Any guidance would be appreciated


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Jwillebr said:


> I’m having issues locating mine as well. Any guidance would be appreciated


Its directly on front of you when you remove the engine cover. Right next to oil neck filling hole.


----------

